# Scotiacon



## TR273 (Sep 13, 2018)

After FAU I was looking to see what was going to be on next year in the UK and Europe just to try some more local cons and I found this one on over the first weekend in November


scotiacon.org.uk – Scotiacon.org.uk

Since it’s only a three hour drive for me I am going to check it out.  Just wondering if anyone has been to it in the past or is going this year.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll be around on the Saturday, though I haven't been before.


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

I have heard Tutus are required to be worn at this con, at all times. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## TR273 (Sep 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'll be around on the Saturday, though I haven't been before.


Awesome! I'll be there on the Saturday too.



Simo said:


> I have heard Tutus are required to be worn at this con, at all times. Can anyone confirm?


God I hope not. I mean if I had the legs for it, it would be a different matter.


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Awesome! I'll be there on the Saturday too.
> 
> 
> God I hope not. I mean if I had the legs for it, it would be a different matter.



Hehe, just teasing!   I always tease @Massan Otter  about Tutus, because I have seen a lot of pictures of otters in Tutus, compared to other species : P


----------



## TR273 (Sep 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hehe, just teasing!   I always tease @Massan Otter  about Tutus, because I have seen a lot of pictures of otters in Tutus, compared to other species : P


Ah! That explains it, Thanks.


----------

